
Show HN: midi @ 3:14, a home-made MIDI keyboard - senshu
http://guillaume.baierouge.fr/2020/01/12/midi@3:14-home-made-midi-keyboard/index.html
======
senshu
This article is the first of a series about « midi@3:14 », a home-made MIDI
keyboard using a 3x14 Janko layout.

